# Advice on a prop



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, you are talking about the Bates haunt! Those pumpkins are part of his whole house projection. I remember him saying that he offers the pumpkin routine if you want it. Here's the famous video:

YouTube - Bates Haunt - Halloween 2005's Haunted Yard

Here's his website for more information: BatesBunch.com - Dave's Haunts


----------

